# Have you ever been kicked out of a dog forum?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So I officially did, yesterday. I was in an Italian greyhound forum and one of the mods didn't agree with me about raw feeding, early spay (4 months!!) and vaccination schedules. So I got kicked out. I got completely attacked by a few members over one post. Wow!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't been kicked off of a dog forum...but I have off of a parenting forum. 

...I only started a little revolution.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that - it sounds like you were bringing them good knowledge.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

People will argue about anything. Go to a knitting forum and tell everyone to use a double stitch where you should use a single stitch and sit back and watch the fireworks. (I'm just making up the double stitch/single stitch thing, I know nothing about knitting.)

People get too emotionally involved in some of these forums and refuse to have an open mind to listen to any ideas other than what they think is the right way and the rest follow like the good little sheep that they are.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

No, but I'm tempted to join that forum just to get kicked off!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

bishopthesheltie--Which forum? 
I haven't gotten kicked out of any, but then again I've barely joined my second forum a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> No, but I'm tempted to join that forum just to get kicked off!


Your mischief is showing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I was temporarily banned from Danes Online forum. It was for "spamming" the forum with my PMR site....the reason it's spam? Because there's a link on PMR to DFC. Heaven forbid we share knowledge and resources. DFC really is one of a kind. We can get into the most heated debates but for the most part keep our cool, get to speak our minds freely, and go back to being a big happy community once the drama subsides :thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No but I only am on 2 other forums. One is a breeders forum and the other one I don't go to very much. I think I will not write any more about raw on it, I do believe I mentioned it once. But then I found out there is someone on there that's on the breeders forum and I don't want them to know I feed raw. I know, I know, I'm a chicken but I want one of her pups so bad and I read on hers she is against raw because she works at a vets and says she has seen some bad things from dogs being on raw. And no I'm not asking, it was before I was on it. Chicken I say chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I asked for my membership to be terminated on one where people were very rude, so they banned me instead. Oh well means I got what I wanted I guess!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah i got banned from a german weim forum, because first i saidthat youdonot have to supplement with veggies and then i dared to say that you can raise a weim without coercion...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> I asked for my membership to be terminated on one where people were very rude, so they banned me instead. Oh well means I got what I wanted I guess!


I'm sorry this is to funny. You can't quiet we'll ban you. Take that! I think I'm starting to get scared to join anymore. Not that I seem to even have time to keep up with this one. Like I should be doing something constructive right now.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I was banned from a Boxer forum when the owner sold it and a bunch of ads popped up for puppy mill websites and it turned to crap. I, very calmly, expressed distaste for such ads and got a PM from a few of the core members that they were making a new forum- one that would not be sold out only to be over run by terrible ads. 
In short, everyone that joined the new forum, got banned from the old. 
-shrug-
A few weeks later I visited- through a proxy of course because my IP was banned- and the whole forum had gone to hell and was promoting terrible things like science diet. 

I left Danes Online and Chazhound before ever getting too into them because the people made me cringe, so much so that I'd have been banned if I ever posted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was censured on one forum...and given an infraction....and on another forum i was asked..no, told not to talk about raw in the food/diet section.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> I left Danes Online and Chazhound before ever getting too into them because the people made me cringe, so much so that I'd have been banned if I ever posted.


I was banned from both of those among others. :biggrin:


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm on a few forums, never been banned but had a few warnings!!! I'm a dog trainer and I feed raw - plenty to get banned from there then!! Oh, and my dogs are rescued and I've never "shown" or "bred" puppies - so I must be stupid getting a rescue, as I don't know what I'm getting or doing!


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Only one, I was trolling on a PETA site.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Herzo said:


> I'm sorry this is to funny. You can't quiet we'll ban you. Take that! I think I'm starting to get scared to join anymore. Not that I seem to even have time to keep up with this one. Like I should be doing something constructive right now.


Oh don't apologize, trust me I laughed so hard!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

No I haven't.........yet!:tongue:
Im a member in good standing on a horse forum, which after picking fights with me on purpose, has caused some to get kicked off(funny part is both people that I know of were kicked off of said horse forum over dog/cat food/care chatting!:lol


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Not that I know of...but after getting "yellow flagged" for something....then another post censored after a gal asked about raw feeding...(I put a great link up) 
I posted once more on that thread, and said...this will be my last post here, as it's apparent that the only opinion expressed herein is ONLY the opinion of the moderators of the forum
I also sent the lady who was trying to get her dog's skin allergies under control from kibble, with the link the moderators took down.

Have not been back since.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

tansox said:


> I'm on a few forums, never been banned but had a few warnings!!! I'm a dog trainer and I feed raw - plenty to get banned from there then!! Oh, and my dogs are rescued and I've never "shown" or "bred" puppies - so I must be stupid getting a rescue, as I don't know what I'm getting or doing!


I cannot stand that mindset...it speaks ignorance to me. I'm glad you rescued and I hope you continue to do so no matter what some idiots say about your ability to train and raise a rescue.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I cannot stand that mindset...it speaks ignorance to me. I'm glad you rescued and I hope you continue to do so no matter what some idiots say about your ability to train and raise a rescue.


ABSOLUTELY agree. Stinks of elitism and discrimination, qualities I absolutely detest.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i got kicked off of a forum long ago after expressing distaste for an "accidental" breeding of two dogs, a weimaraner and a dane if i recall. i guess the only moderator-approved reaction was "OMG YAY PUPPIES!":banplease:

i have known of a dane person who was actually kicked off of a forum after searching the key words "chocolate danes," or something similar. 

this forum is the first i have joined that is so civil. it is by far my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the only forum I've joined because after weeks of lurking I really liked it here. But honestly breed-specific forums scare me. Also, considering my dogs aren't show/breeder dogs (mind you I didn't know much when I got them, twas a silly ignorant teen) I can forsee the "how dare you call those papillons!?! and that Popi mutt was produced by you!? Also why isn't one of your mutts Sparky neutered!? He's gonna get out and make more mutts!! Rawr!!! OMG you feed them raw meat!? How dare you!? Theyre gonna choke and die and get worms. Feed Science Diet!! People! Do NOT listen to this lunatic who is trying to kill your dogs and produce mutts!!".

Sorry for the rant, xD, so maybe they won't be THAT mean, but if you look at some of the breed-spec. forums there's a lot of that going on and it's rather scary, I've never seen another dog forum where the people are as friendly as on here :biggrin:.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You mean to tell me there are other dog forums out there? :biggrin1: 

This is my only forum.......there's not enough time in my day to waste any online with people who aren't nice. And I know everyone here is nice so this is my hangout :grouphug:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danecolor said:


> i have known of a dane person who was actually kicked off of a forum after searching the key words "chocolate danes," or something similar.


Oh geeze, this sounds like the kind of crap they do on DOL. What a joke. 
I wonder how fast I would be banned if I were actually a posting member there, and not just a lurker. 

Seriously, sometimes people get mad that we take offensive words out of posts, or some piddly crap like that, but as far as forums go, this is by FAR the most welcoming, and the most allowing for people to respectfully speak their minds.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh geeze, this sounds like the kind of crap they do on DOL. What a joke.
> I wonder how fast I would be banned if I were actually a posting member there, and not just a lurker.


DOL is actually my favourite forum - I really like and appreciate their no BS attitude on a lot of subjects. The mods are pretty clear as to where the forum, as a whole, stands on certain topics - I like that. You really won't find a better Dane only forum out there in my opinion - to each their own I guess


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Loki Love said:


> The mods are pretty clear as to where the forum, *as a whole*, stands on certain topics - I like that.


I suppose that's what I don't like. On every single "hot topic" involving danes, there is ONE accepted way of thinking. One. And if you disagree, and actually voice that- forget it, you're banned. Seriously, they ban people over opinions and information they share via PM. I've never found a forum quite as uptight. Cult mentality doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> I suppose that's what I don't like. On every single "hot topic" involving danes, there is ONE accepted way of thinking. One. And if you disagree, and actually voice that- forget it, you're banned. Seriously, they ban people over opinions and information they share via PM. I've never found a forum quite as uptight. Cult mentality doesn't sit well with me.


I was banned (supposedly) for the content of a Private Message which the admin says are NOT read by him or the Moderators. I recommended DFC to someone that was having issues with raw. BOOM, banned less than 24 hours later.

The only other reason I can see I was banned is because I called out an older member there for providing bad advice on raw. Methinks she might have gone crying to the dictator... I mean... moderator and asked for me to be banned.

It might be a great resource for Danes but it's a VERY close minded group. As Linsey said, if you don't follow the "norm" you're looked down up, publicly ridiculed, and even banned. DOG forbid you don't follow the show standards... watch out. DOL is NOT a happy place.

I never felt comfortable sharing my opinion on anything but raw over there. I honestly don't miss the forum at all. I just feel bad for all of the Dane owners who get crappy advice on raw now.

I contacted the admin to find out why I was banned and he said it was for promoting other forums. I replied and explained that the only time I'd promoted another forum was through 1 PM. He said he would look into it and get back to me. That was 50 weeks ago. I've sent 5 followup emails which he's conveniently ignored.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I was banned (supposedly) for the content of a Private Message which the admin says are NOT read by him or the Moderators. I recommended DFC to someone that was having issues with raw. BOOM, banned less than 24 hours later.
> 
> The only other reason I can see I was banned is because I called out an older member there for providing bad advice on raw. Methinks she might have gone crying to the dictator... I mean... moderator and asked for me to be banned.
> 
> ...


You forgot the fact that if you don't agree, you're "uneducated" or "misinformed"


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> You forgot the fact that if you don't agree, you're "uneducated" or "misinformed"


Oops... forgot about that :wink:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

proudly kicked out of one of the worst pit bull forums i've ever seen on the net ...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok I just thought of this post when I got a PM on another forum! It reads "You need to stop trolling and claiming to have lived in so many places! It is clear that you are only in your 20s and there is NO way you could have lived in so many places! If I see another one of your post I WILL mark it as spam for the mods to check!" HAHAHA!! 

I wrote back, "Thank you for trying to keep the forum clean of trolls, HOWEVER yes I am only 23 but I have lived in 23...or 24 states(I some times forget exactly how many!) I have been to all of the lower 48 and have lived in 12 or 13 of those multiple times! My family started traveling with my dad's job when I was 9!"

LOL....I wonder if I shall get any reply back!?:tongue:


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> It might be a great resource for Danes but it's a VERY close minded group. As Linsey said, if you don't follow the "norm" you're looked down up, publicly ridiculed, and even banned. DOG forbid you don't follow the show standards... watch out. DOL is NOT a happy place.


I share their views so I don't see a problem there  I believe in show standards (which I'm aware a few of you don't) so it makes sense you may not be as comfortable there. 



jdatwood said:


> I never felt comfortable sharing my opinion on anything but raw over there. I honestly don't miss the forum at all. I just feel bad for all of the Dane owners who get crappy advice on raw now.


I think those of us who are feeding raw, and the old timers who have been doing it a while are managing it just fine. I have yet to see any kind of crappy advice


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ok I just thought of this post when I got a PM on another forum! It reads "You need to stop trolling and claiming to have lived in so many places! It is clear that you are only in your 20s and there is NO way you could have lived in so many places! If I see another one of your post I WILL mark it as spam for the mods to check!" HAHAHA!!
> 
> I wrote back, "Thank you for trying to keep the forum clean of trolls, HOWEVER yes I am only 23 but I have lived in 23...or 24 states(I some times forget exactly how many!) I have been to all of the lower 48 and have lived in 12 or 13 of those multiple times! My family started traveling with my dad's job when I was 9!"
> 
> LOL....I wonder if I shall get any reply back!?:tongue:


Omg this made me LOL. If they do reply, don't expect it to be pretty, they seem to be deadset that it's impossible and you're a troll. They've probably only ever lived in one place their whole life.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> Omg this made me LOL. If they do reply, don't expect it to be pretty, they seem to be deadset that it's impossible and you're a troll. They've probably only ever lived in one place their whole life.


I know right?!? Funny thing is ive been part of the forum for like 2 years longer then them!!LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Loki Love said:


> I share their views so I don't see a problem there  I believe in show standards (which I'm aware a few of you don't) so it makes sense you may not be as comfortable there.


Congrats! I have no desire to be part of a community where there's only one way, the close minded way. I won't even touch the show standards part...



Loki Love said:


> I think those of us who are feeding raw, and the old timers who have been doing it a while are managing it just fine. I have yet to see any kind of crappy advice


Maybe things have gotten better in the past year. A year ago the advice being given in the raw forum was pretty pitiful aside from what Danemama and I were giving.

I'm glad you enjoy DOL. Unfortunately there's a large number of people that are treated poorly there, banned from there, etc because they're unwilling to listen to anything but SHOW SHOW SHOW...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Loki Love said:


> DOL is actually my favourite forum - I really like and appreciate their no BS attitude on a lot of subjects. The mods are pretty clear as to where the forum, as a whole, stands on certain topics - I like that. You really won't find a better Dane only forum out there in my opinion - to each their own I guess


I actually liked it there too, for the most part. I can deal with the conform to the standard attitude there. DOL is a wealth of knowledge and wisdom, but it's a downright shame that people have to weed through the open bashing, ridicule, name calling and sheer disrespect to get to it. I'm appalled at what kind of behavior is allowed there....and that is the reason I don't care for DOL anymore. I just don't like being around people who are perfectly ok with being rude, disrespecful and downright mean. 

The other thing I don't like about DOL is that there is only one moderator and one admin. That creates a dictatorship on a forum. I like that there are a good handful of mods on this forum who all have different perspectives on how to handle situations and members who cross the line. We don't always agree with one another but the thing is....we are ALL included on big decisions like banning people (other than spammers...who are automatically banned except on the rare occasion). Not to mention that forum is about twice as active and has twice the members...FAR too much work for just one person to stay on top of everything and handle situations with tact. 

There's a reason that 99%+ of our members here that say they love this forum. It's because we dont allow people to abuse others or treat anyone with blatant disrespect. We also promote free thinking and open discussion.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jynical said:


> I haven't been kicked off of a dog forum...but I have off of a parenting forum.
> 
> ...I only started a little revolution.


Haha, anyone who thinks dog forums are critical and argumentative has never been on a pregnancy/ parenting forum!! I have to ask which one!? What did you do, mention formula/breastfeeding or cosleeping/crib or AP/ CIO in the "wrong" context for that forums general opinion???


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Haha, anyone who thinks dog forums are critical and argumentative has never been on a pregnancy/ parenting forum!! I have to ask which one!? What did you do, mention formula/breastfeeding or cosleeping/crib or AP/ CIO in the "wrong" context for that forums general opinion???


I guess I was lucky there were no parenting forums when my kids were born. We just 'winged' it. I can't imagine the trouble I could have gotten in on a parenting forum!! I don't even know what AP/CIO is!!! Time for google again :smile:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a member of a Poodle forum that sounds a bit like DOL. It's wonderful for certain things: advice on grooming, showing, breeding, breed standards, and the like. However, I have two multicolored Poodles, one of an unrecognized size (in other words, both of my dogs are DQ'ed in the AKC and one can't even be registered); I don't show; I'm not a groomer; I treat my dogs like dogs and not topiary; I'm willing to adopt a rescue; I selected my dogs based on temperament (and that's not just lip service). I'm a bit on the fringe in these respects. They're wonderfully knowledgeable and I learn a lot, but I don't have a lot to say. Or rather, I keep my opinions to myself and don't ask too many questions.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> I treat my dogs like dogs and not topiary;


That made me laugh! Now that I think about it, some clients I deal with do treat their dogs like topiary.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I guess I was lucky there were no parenting forums when my kids were born. We just 'winged' it. I can't imagine the trouble I could have gotten in on a parenting forum!! I don't even know what AP/CIO is!!! Time for google again :smile:


AP= Attachment parenting. Essentially a parenting style that usually includes baby wearing, breastfeeding (usually on demand), co sleeping, and considers that any time a baby cries- it's for a reason, and they should not always be left to cry themselves purple, and generally goes with the idea that babes are 100% dependent to a certain age, and need constant nurturing. 
CIO= Cry It Out. The method of leaving a unhappy baby to cry it out themselves, and learn to self soothe. Generally promotes independence as early as possible. 

I don't have kids yet, but I read a LOT. the AP bunch tend to alienate any mama that doesn't do everything EXACTLY like they do. If you're missing any ONE element that is generally practiced by AP moms, you're pretty much put through the ringer. They usually treat non AP parents like they are crazy baby abusing jerks. 
On the same token, those who tend to side with CIO type methods, tend to get INSANELY defensive on forums, and like to tell AP moms how they are ruining their kids...

really controversial topics come up on parenting forums. cosleeping. waterbirth. child led weaning, tandem nursing, breastfeeding in general, sleepovers, etc. and they can get pretty darn cut throat.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

When I read threads like this I'm reminded of the old Groucho Marx saying "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member". You join a forum because you think there are people who think the same as you do, but in the end, the people who own it have the final say on who stays and who goes.

My FAVOURITE complaint is "this is censorship. I have the right to express my opinion". Well, unless you OWN the forum, no you don't. :wink:

Life is too short to worry about being "kicked off a forum". There are plenty of other ones around.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I don't have kids yet, but I read a LOT. the AP bunch tend to alienate any mama that doesn't do everything EXACTLY like they do. If you're missing any ONE element that is generally practiced by AP moms, you're pretty much put through the ringer. They usually treat non AP parents like they are crazy baby abusing jerks.
> On the same token, those who tend to side with CIO type methods, tend to get INSANELY defensive on forums, and like to tell AP moms how they are ruining their kids...
> 
> really controversial topics come up on parenting forums. cosleeping. waterbirth. child led weaning, tandem nursing, breastfeeding in general, sleepovers, etc. and they can get pretty darn cut throat.



Yep. I was a member of a couple of parenting boards - and both sides can get REALLY mean and hurtful. I think that's pretty much typical across all subjects that have definite "sides"...y'know? 

Then there are the middle-of-the-road (or as I like to call them "balanced") individuals who really just want to connect with other human beings. Who knew that trying to find kindred spirits would prove so difficult and infuriating? (Mildly rhetorical... )


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> AP= Attachment parenting. Essentially a parenting style that usually includes baby wearing, breastfeeding (usually on demand), co sleeping, and considers that any time a baby cries- it's for a reason, and they should not always be left to cry themselves purple, and generally goes with the idea that babes are 100% dependent to a certain age, and need constant nurturing.
> CIO= Cry It Out. The method of leaving a unhappy baby to cry it out themselves, and learn to self soothe. Generally promotes independence as early as possible.
> 
> I don't have kids yet, but I read a LOT. the AP bunch tend to alienate any mama that doesn't do everything EXACTLY like they do. If you're missing any ONE element that is generally practiced by AP moms, you're pretty much put through the ringer. They usually treat non AP parents like they are crazy baby abusing jerks.
> ...


I'm glad they didn't have those forums when I had my kids. It's hard enough trying to raise kids and stay sane without having people tell you that everything you do is wrong and is gonna scar them for life! I always figured that since I raised a LOT of puppies, I could raise kids (drove my sister nuts when I said that!) but except for the part where they talk.......it's about the same. Feed them, love them, teach them their manners, and send them out to play. And don't let everyone tell you that you're doing it wrong when your kids (dogs) are better adjusted then theirs are !


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> When I read threads like this I'm reminded of the old Groucho Marx saying "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member". You join a forum because you think there are people who think the same as you do, but in the end, the people who own it have the final say on who stays and who goes.
> 
> My FAVOURITE complaint is "this is censorship. I have the right to express my opinion". Well, unless you OWN the forum, no you don't. :wink:
> 
> Life is too short to worry about being "kicked off a forum". There are plenty of other ones around.


HEHE, yep so true!! I actually would feel proud to get kicked off for speaking up...I mean I dance around like a crazy person each time a family member or "friend" deletes me off of their facebook list for my "strong attitude"!!AHAHHAA :rofl: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you get banned from DogFoodAdvisor.com?? Guess i'll find out shortly!
hehehe

either a bunch of "atta boys", or "condemned" to death for stating the obvious.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i haven't been banned from a forum but i have
been reprimanded and not allowed to post for
2 weeks (maybe it was 1 month).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

dogs never move out but you probably never want them
too.



chowder said:


> I'm glad they didn't have those forums when I had my kids. It's hard enough trying to raise kids and stay sane without having people tell you that everything you do is wrong and is gonna scar them for life! I always figured that since I raised a LOT of puppies, I could raise kids (drove my sister nuts when I said that!) but
> 
> >>>>except for the part where they talk.......it's about the same. <<<<<
> 
> Feed them, love them, teach them their manners, and send them out to play. And don't let everyone tell you that you're doing it wrong when your kids (dogs) are better adjusted then theirs are !


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> dogs never move out but you probably never want them
> too.


Apparently children never move out either! (at least, they seem to come back home again once college is finished). Every time I think they are gone, poof, they are back again, bringing pets with them!


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Haha, anyone who thinks dog forums are critical and argumentative has never been on a pregnancy/ parenting forum!! I have to ask which one!? What did you do, mention formula/breastfeeding or cosleeping/crib or AP/ CIO in the "wrong" context for that forums general opinion???


That is no joke!


----------



## baxtersmom (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't been banned by a dog forum, but I have been banned my a parenting board! (mothering |) 

We were discussing childhood vaccines when it all went down. I went tete-a-tete with a crotchety old mod about freedom of speech and censorship. It ended badly for me. Apparently you can not even discuss mainstream parenting choices on those boards. Despite my having unvaccinated children who were born at home and nursed well past 2nd birthdays etc., I do appreciate any and all information when engaging in a discussion and I don't feel that censoring by any party does justice to informed consent.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

It's sad when one can't have different opinions and ideas, isn't that how we learn?!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, the "freedom of speech" thing only applies when dealing with the government. Any one who "owns" the board, they are not denying you your rights to freedom of speech if they ban you, it's their board, they are not the government and they can say who stays and who goes.

Freedom of speech only protects you from the government, it does not protect you from private citizens.

Having said that, if one does not have an open mind, if one does not know how to tactfully speak to people, if one can not be an actual "MODERATOR" and is acting like a "DICTATOR", one really shouldn't be starting any forums. Or, if they do, then they need to put a sticky at the top that says:

"Read Before Posting...

It is highly recommended that you lurk for awhile and read several pages of posts to learn what I accept and tolerate. If you are too lazy to do so, then the Cliff's Notes version is that I only accept and tolerate what I think is right. If you disagree with me or any of my friends on this forum, or people I decide I like better than you, I will ban you after attempting to humiliate you in front of everyone because I am a control freak. Thank you for reading."


----------

